# Sticky  Welcome to Roleplay Threads - Please read



## darkreever

Hello, and Welcome to Role-play Threads within Heresy Online.

In this forum you can run and participate in a variety of online RPGs. These RPGs are run by members of the community, and we request that you respect the GMs wishes when posting in their RPGs.

Now, what is RPG you ask? Well it stands for Role Playing Game (usually just RP) and is an activity where people assume the roles of characters to fulfill a quest or mission of some kind in an overall story. A GM is the Game Master, the one who runs an RP; this person is the one who knows the overall story and is leading the characters towards completion of the mission/quest. This person is also responsible for the challenges the other players will encounter, be they NPC's (Non Player Characters) or just general puzzles.

Below are the general rules of Roleplay Threads; there are also rules for recruitment and action threads as well as rules for GM’s and players. However if all of those were included in this one thread it would take forever to get through. Do give them all a read through as each section pertains to a different piece that makes up an RP and all are important to keep in mind.

_General
_*Thread Types: *
-In the role-play threads forum there are three thread types: action thread, recruitment thread, and blank. An action thread is the in game thread, and all posts should be done in character (IC). 
-Recruitment threads are where you first post the idea of your RP; it’s where members can express a desire to take part and create their character. Once an action thread has been started, the recruitment thread can also serve as an out of character (OOC) thread in order to answer questions and make announcements. 
-A blank thread type is generally not needed, because action and recruitment can cover pretty much anything for this forum.

*Have Fun
*Always the most important rule, have fun! These RP's are for your benefit and your enjoyment, please, don't ruin it for others. If you’re looking to join an ongoing RP and they are still taking players, then post in the relevant recruitment thread. Do no randomly post in the action thread asking if you can still join; it’s rather rude to be honest.

*Keep it real
*Do not try and alter the story so all it ends up talking about is how awesome your character is. Again, this is just being considerate to other players. Also, if the whole point is just to show how badass your character(s) are and not actually work with the other people participating, this is likely not your thing.

*Post Length
*Here on Heresy, we have a relatively lax standard on overall posts (quality doesn't have to be perfection, typo's happen, etc) and this generally includes post length. Now the absolute minimum requirement for a post is ten characters (the word 'characters' is ten characters long for those who want an idea of how long that actually is) however in action threads there is no need for something that short; as a matter of fact there’s also no need for the likes of one line posts either.

In action threads, the absolute minimum in a post is a paragraph. Not talking about anything major, four sentences will qualify for the required paragraph; it’s honestly not that hard to come up with. That at least gives some substance and makes you do some, however minute, work. Anything beyond that is great and only helps to make the thread better but it’s not something you absolutely have to do every time.

Now, some of you are too busy to do a full post and in some places that’s fine; here I'm going to ask that members refrain from such a thing. You have all the time in the world to make sure your post is complete and up to the standards of Heresy Online; if you don't have all that time in one go then take what you are going to post and put it in your member notepad to be completed later. (This can be found at the top of your user CP under the name personal notepad, and has a character limit of over 65000. Just remember to hit the save notepad button, that way you don’t lose whatever work you just did.)

*Post Quality
*As with elsewhere on Heresy, we ask that you take the time to put your best effort into your posts. This includes not using the likes of leet speak, chat room text or abbreviations, or long posts without any form of punctuation just like the forum rules state. 
Post quality also extends to giant blocks of text; these walls are an eyesore and can wind up getting someone to read a line over thinking it was the one below or end up with a line getting skipped. Smaller paragraphs might seem tedious, but they are easier to read and work with than large blocks.

*Multi-Posting
*Multiple posts one right after the other by one member is generally frowned upon; this is usually seen in the form of the double post. Now there is no official rule that states you cannot multi-post but it can be viewed as a form of spam amongst other things. Simply put, don’t do it.

Now there is an exception to this, the GM. A GM is the only person allowed to multi-post with no problem; as he/she may have an announcement to make and no one else has posted since he/she last did. GM’s are also allowed to bump their thread(s), but that is left to their discretion.

*Flaming
*As you know, Heresy Online has a strict, zero tolerance policy on flaming. Personal attacks will not be tolerated anywhere on the site, and especially here in the role-play threads forum. However do keep in mind that there is a difference between a legitimate personal attack and one character insulting another one. Some people do take their characters seriously and so may take offense to whatever attacks or insults that character receives. This can't always be helped, so practice a little caution and care.


----------

